# PowerPivot Error when copying data



## ytseltejam (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi, 

I am using PowerPivot version 11.0.3000.0 32-bit, on Excel 2010 32-bit, with windows 7 64-bit enterprise edition.  

I am in the process of copying data from another excel file to the powerpivot table.  I have copied over 350,000 rows of data, usually in chunks of 20,000-30,000 rows at a time.  Now, I am unable to copy over a single row.  I am doing the following when copying the data:
1. Selecting the range of cells from a different workbook
2. Selecting "Paste Append" from the home tab in the powerpivot view
3. When the Paste Preview window appears, I select "OK" (the "Exclude first row of copied data field is left unchecked)
4. The computer thinks for a few seconds, then in the bottom right corner of the powerpivot window, a message says that it is "Appending  data... (Press ESC to cancel)".  This message then changes to "Cancelling..."
5. A window appears that says "PowerPivot for Excel" in the title bar.  In the message window, a red X with the message "Pasting data failed"
6. When I select the Details button, the error message at the bottom appears.

I have done the following to fix (some fixes were temporary)
1. Close out of all instances of excel, and try again - This worked once or twice, when this stopped working, I moved to # 2
2. Reboot - This worked the first 3-4 times.  Would work fine after a reboot.  When this stopped working, I moved to # 3
3. Uninstalled powerpivot, reboot, reinstall, reboot.  Did not fix.

I receive the error if I try and copy 10,000 rows or 1 row.

Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

============================
Error Message:
============================


Error Code = 0xC1000012, External Code = 0x00000000,  Note: 
----------------------------
The current operation was cancelled because another operation in the transaction failed.
----------------------------
An error occurred during pipeline processing.
----------------------------
Pasting data failed.


============================
Call Stack:
============================




----------------------------


----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.ExecuteRawCaptureLogInBackground(OperationType type, Boolean cancellable, Boolean raiseEvents)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.ExecuteCaptureLogAndProcessResults(OperationType type, Boolean cancellable, Boolean raw, Boolean raiseEvents)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.ExecuteCustomBuiltXmla(OperationType type, OperationCancellability cancellable, XmlWriterCode code, Boolean raiseEvents)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.EndPushingData(String sessionId, Dimension dimension, PushedDataInfo pushedDataInfo)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.PushData(String sessionId, Dimension dimension, PushedDataSource pushedDataSource, PushedDataInfo pushedDataInfo, Dictionary`2 columnOrderMap)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.PasteAppendReplaceTable(DataModelingTable table, String htmlContent, Boolean useExcelFormat, Boolean firstRowAsHeaders, Dictionary`2 columnOrderMap, PushedDataInfo pushedDataInfo)
----------------------------
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.PasteAppendReplaceTable(DataModelingTable table, String htmlContent, Boolean useExcelFormat, Boolean firstRowAsHeaders, Dictionary`2 columnOrderMap, PushedDataInfo pushedDataInfo)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.PushedDataTable.PasteAppendTable(DataModelingTable table, String htmlContent, Boolean useExcelFormat, Boolean firstRowAsHeaders, Dictionary`2 columnOrderMap)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.BackEnd.DataModelingSandbox.PasteAppendTable(DataModelingTable table, String htmlContent, Boolean useExcelFormat, Boolean firstRowAsHeaders, Dictionary`2 columnOrderMap)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.SandboxEditor.PasteTable(String htmlContent, Boolean useExcelFormat, Boolean firstRowAsHeaders, Dictionary`2 columnOrderMap, DataModelingTable table)
   at Microsoft.AnalysisServices.Common.SandboxEditor.PasteAppendClipboardData(String htmlContent, Boolean useExcelFormat)


============================


----------



## scottsen (Aug 19, 2014)

I would be concerned that you were just going beyond what 32-bit was happy with.  Any chance you can try 64 bit excel?


----------



## ytseltejam (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply scottsen!

I have been thinking the same thing.  I am working on being on the test group for Office 2013 in my building, hoping to get upgraded to 64-bit at the same time.  For now, it is a waiting game.

Thanks again!


----------



## scottsen (Aug 19, 2014)

Why are you doing a copy/paste from excel vs importing DIRECTLY from the xlsx (or a csv of it) ?


----------



## ytseltejam (Aug 20, 2014)

I am still new to powerpivot, from what I have experienced, you cannot append data to the powerpivot table if your import comes from an xlsx,txt, or csv file.  Is that correct?  I will be appending new data each week to this table.  If I am missing something, please let me know.

Thanks again!


----------



## scottsen (Aug 20, 2014)

No, you are correct.  PowerPivot only supports a "full refresh", so you would have to append to the xlsx/txt/csv, then refresh that complete file in power pivot.

If you have csv files (and deal w/ duplicate header rows) you could do (from the cmdline)
 copy jan.csv+feb.csv+newstuff.csv final.csv

The other option would be Power Query.


----------

